# Vermiculite Idea?



## Smells Fishy (12 Apr 2016)

Am I right in thinking Vermiculite could be used as an aquarium substrate because it has a good CEC (cation exchange capacity) so it can absorb nutrients from the water column and release them over time? Fancy doing a couple of planters and thought this could be an option for their substrate. Hmmm it sounds like a good idea, am I missing anything or am I just wrong?


----------



## alto (12 Apr 2016)

most vermiculite is lighter than air ... OK not, but definitely lighter than water 
- there's a journal somewhere with vermiculite used as substrate "riser" re creating slopes etc & the resultant chaos


----------



## zozo (12 Apr 2016)

Yes it floats, but if you are planning some altitude you could consider to use something like 50/50 akadama/vermiculite mix in bags of panties or perforated nylon bags to build up on. I did this with akadama and floating pumice mix. Filled the gaps with large grained Fuji sand.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Apr 2016)

Hi all,





alto said:


> most vermiculite is lighter than air ... OK not, but definitely lighter than water


Perlite floats, but vermiculite sinks when you soak it, but it is still really light, much less dense than cat litter. 

If you crush it you lose some of the CEC, but it becomes much denser. Vermiculite has a high CEC (100-150meq/100g), but you would need to have the right vermiculite, the horticultural grade of vermiculite, some of it is highly alkaline (they use this for loft insulation etc.). 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Smells Fishy (13 Apr 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Vermiculite has a high CEC (100-150meq/100g), but you would need to have the right vermiculite, the horticultural grade of vermiculite, some of it is highly alkaline (they use this for loft insulation etc.).
> 
> cheers Darrel


 
Would this be the right stuff? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Westland-Gr...F8&qid=1460569145&sr=1-5&keywords=vermiculite


----------



## Smells Fishy (13 Apr 2016)

So would crushed Vermiculite and some clay pebbles be ok? Could they mess with my water and release something like wood releases tannins? Thinking of Vitalink or Plagron as there both cheap and I don't need a lot for inside the tank and I'll probably use what's left for re potting some Succulents.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/BlissHome-I...r_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1268409046&sr=1-1  This is what I'm planning on putting the ingredients in. Have any of you used this one before?


----------



## dw1305 (14 Apr 2016)

Hi all,





Smells Fishy said:


> This is what I'm planning on putting the ingredients in. Have any of you used this one before?


<"The caddy is fine, the suckers are rubbish">. Could you suspend them from the rim of the tank with stainless steel wire? 





Smells Fishy said:


> Would this be the right stuff?


Yes.





Smells Fishy said:


> Thinking of Vitalink or Plagron as there both cheap


<"Hydroleca/Hydroton"> is fine, but it really does float. <"Seramis"> is denser.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Smells Fishy (14 Apr 2016)

Cheers Darrel you know your stuff. Yeah, I'm using an open top these days so I'll look into the stainless steel idea.


----------

